# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Откладываете ли Вы дату своей смерти?

## Сибиряк

Ну например допустим 20 апреля 2013 года вы не в силах вынести тяжких испытаний намечаете суицид на 7 сентября 2013 года.Вы выбираете умереть бросившись под поезд на железной дороге.Вы даете жизни шанс на исправления.Но 7 сентября вы понимаете что не умрете и переносите дату на 9 сентября 2015 года.Снова смерть на железной дороге.Но и про прошествии этого срока вы снова переносите дату суицида.У вас есть подобные ритуалы?

----------


## Rum

Вроде того, случается порой.
Если глобально, то - собиралась умереть в 30, но хоть это и не скоро, перенесла на 40. 
А локально - вот на нг планировала, да что-то как-то не вышло.

----------


## hermit

Сибиряк, или еще не окончательно бесповоротно или способ стремный и страшный и хочешь избежать огласки если не получится/получится.
под поезд- страшно для человека, с возможностью отменить и с участием других людей. например, с огнестрелом будет меньше сомнений, а если уйти в глухой лес то никто даже не узнает что случилось.

p.s.: важно назначил дату от балды и отодвинул или попытка неудалась. во втором случае внутри все изменится. если есть сомнения/время и тд -  не рекомендую готовиться, говорить кому-то о мыслях, заранее делать пробные попытки и тд

----------


## zmejka

Да, к сожалению часто так делаю. ..  но откладываю большей частью перед самым исполнением. так как не смогла (((((

----------


## Dezelek

Я тоже все, откладывал откладывал но все таки пора надоело все, до синего каления. Еще день - два и на небо.

----------


## где я?

Я всегда откладываю и всегда возвращаюсь к этому вопросу. Спешить особо некуда, всегда успеется. Странно, что в промежутках между обдумыванием этой темы жизнь бывала разная, но в результате все равно встает этот же самый вопрос. Ну и страшновато еще немного, да.

----------


## Ранний

Откладывать нет резона. Если наметил, то вперёд. А если неохота, то не стоит и намечать.

----------


## никитаstar

Я откладывал много раз, то у родни проблемы и ешё бы я тут, то ещё что нибудь. Вот теперь наверняка 14 сентября

----------


## Julia-q

Пару месяцев назад все подготовила и пошла в лес вешаться.Конечно холодный лес не совсем то место,я хотела провести последние часы жизни в теплой ванне или,что еще лучше,выстрелить себе в голову.Но живу я не одна,поэтому дома себя убить не возможно,а оружия у меня нет.Следовательно,за неимением лучшего,решила провести остаток жизни в сумерках природы).В итоге всю ночь проныла в поисках места в лесу,как могла подталкивала решимость негативными воспоминаниями,но затащить себя в петлю оказалось не так то просто.Тогда мне стало по настоящему страшно,ведь до этого момента я была уверена,что любой кошмар жизни смогу остановить своей кончиной,но увы...Пришло ощущение беспомощности...Грустно то,что за эти месяцы мое положение только ухудшилось,хотя не могу сказать,что все это время валялась в депрессии и ничего не делала,чтобы стало лучше.Я боролась так,как могла,но все оборачивалось пощечиной.Вывод этой истории в том,что надо наконец-то взять волю(или что у меня там еще осталось)в кулак и избавить и себя,и общество от своей бесполезной тушки!Очень надеюсь,что в этот раз все получится.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Вывод этой истории в том,что надо наконец-то взять волю(или что у меня там еще осталось)в кулак и избавить и себя,и общество от своей бесполезной тушки!


 Странный вывод. А что, проблемы нерешаемы? Например, проблема ощущения бесполезности тушки.

----------


## 4ёрный

Какой смысл назначать дату? Дыши пока дышится. А вот если совсем уже никак, тогда и ...
Правда проблема бывает в том "а точно ли уже совсем никак или ещё нет?"

----------


## Julia-q

> Странный вывод. А что, проблемы нерешаемы? Например, проблема ощущения бесполезности тушки.


 Да,большинство проблем решаемо.Но когда на протяжении долгово времени количество негативных событий,проблем превалирует над количеством светлого и позитивного,тогда уже нет желания что-то решать.Нет желания,да и времени решать уже нет)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Но когда на протяжении долгово времени количество негативных событий,проблем превалирует над количеством светлого и позитивного


 Я бы сказал, что это тут многим знакомо, но есть несколько "но".
1. Существует когнитивная иллюзия, когда кажется что количество негативных событий превалирует, а на самом деле это не так.
2. В соответствии с "центральной предельной теоремой", распределение негативных и позитивных событий в целом должно быть симметрично (если людям ощущается иначе, то обычно это проблема в восприятии, когда негатив воспринимается острее). Но оно может быть несимметрично на небольших временных промежутках. Например, несколько лет. На каком протяжении у вас, на ваш взгляд, тёмное превалирует над светлым?

----------


## Julia-q

> Я бы сказал, что это тут многим знакомо, но есть несколько "но".
> 1. Существует когнитивная иллюзия, когда кажется что количество негативных событий превалирует, а на самом деле это не так.
> 2. В соответствии с "центральной предельной теоремой", распределение негативных и позитивных событий в целом должно быть симметрично (если людям ощущается иначе, то обычно это проблема в восприятии, когда негатив воспринимается острее). Но оно может быть несимметрично на небольших временных промежутках. Например, несколько лет. На каком протяжении у вас, на ваш взгляд, тёмное превалирует над светлым?


 Большую часть жизни.Кстати,на рубеже 2016 года я уверенно могу сказать,что была счастлива,а когда причины хорошего настроения резко закончились,сталкнулась с тем,что по другому жить уже не хочу и если изменить ничего не получается,то лучше не жить совсем.Мне сейчас вспоминается игра,которую я очень любила в детстве.Цивилизация,наверняка слышали.Так вот на определенном этапе игры можно было спрогнозировать дальнейшее развитие войны.Когда я уже точно видела,что проиграю,то заканчивала игру и начанала заново.Было не интересно проигрывать.Глупое сравнение с жизнью,но именно так можно описать мое настоящее состояние.Уже не интересно проигрывать,возможно я слишком идиализирую свою жизнь,слишком много требовала от нее и от себя,но довольствоваться тем,что есть я уже не могу.

----------


## Julia-q

> Какой смысл назначать дату? Дыши пока дышится. А вот если совсем уже никак, тогда и ...
> Правда проблема бывает в том "а точно ли уже совсем никак или ещё нет?"


 Мысль о самоубийстве-это своего рода антидеприсант.Вот человек назначил дату решения всех своих проблем и живет до этой даты,ждет ее,как подарков на рождество)и тогда все ему непочем,да и что может расстроить,когда скоро конец!И чаще всего,как раз в день "смерти" появляются мысли типа этой:"а точно ли уже совсем никак или ещё нет?" и дата снова переносится.

----------


## 4ёрный

Никогда даже не пытался подвести черту под конкретную дату. СУ - не рассматриваю как антидепрессант. Для меня это скорее "аварийный выход", которым можно воспользоваться единожды. Хотя... Возможен и спонтанный порыв. Но с годами спонтанности всё меньше.

----------


## diabolus

*Julia-q*
как хорошо вы всё расписали тут. 
и за историю про вешаться спасибо.

----------


## vega

наверное большинство останавливает вот это "может все наладится"

----------


## Aare

> наверное большинство останавливает вот это "может все наладится"


 С этим всегда самая проблема. Ведь в самом деле все может наладиться, пока уже ты не лежишь в могиле.

----------


## microbe

> Какой смысл назначать дату? Дыши пока дышится.


 Согласен.

----------


## microbe

Депрессивная апатия уже надоела, хочется как-то выйти уже из такого состояния. Но как! Я не смогу, однажды мысль и действие навсегда заставляет то...

----------


## Бессмысленный

> Депрессивная апатия уже надоела, хочется как-то выйти уже из такого состояния. Но как! Я не смогу, однажды мысль и действие навсегда заставляет то...


 То же самое ощущение. Чувствую себя опустошенным. Как будто все свои задания на этом свете выполнил. И обратного пути нет.

----------


## microbe

*Бессмысленный*, нам неведомо все замыслы в этом бытие, так что жизнь идёт своим чередом как не крути.

----------


## старый_параноик

да однажды отложил дату су...это было после 2-й почти удачной попытки...я тогда пообещал одному человеку, что раньше его не уйду...

----------

